# WOW! Philippines! So amazing!



## abum16 (Jan 13, 2011)

Philippines is a great place to be with! We have 7, 107 islands to offer! Nature, Adventure, Culture, and Future all in Philippines!


----------



## abum16 (Jan 13, 2011)

PALAWAN

*EL NIDO*

































*UNDERGROUND RIVER*


























*CORAL WORLD PARK, The First Underwater Resort! (expected to be completed on 2013)*


----------



## abum16 (Jan 13, 2011)

BOHOL

*The Chocolate Hills, sorry you can't eat them :lol:*









*The World's Smallest Primate, the PHILIPPINE TARSIER*

















*The Island of Panglao*

































*LOBOC RIVER CRUISE*

























*ZIPLINE*


----------



## abum16 (Jan 13, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## greenice (Sep 9, 2009)

double thread bro. we have already thread here...here is the link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=314462&page=130


----------

